# Barnes Mortuary



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

These are Photos from Barnes Mortuary 2005. We didn't do a haunt this past year because we are in the process of moving to a larger location. I can't wait for 2007. I have plans on increasing the size of my cemetery and adding a mausoleum and a newer Hearse and a larger Pepper's Ghost scene. I hope to hear some people opinions of my Haunt from the photos I submit.

Barnes Mortuary 2005 pictures by frstvamp1r - Photobucket


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

SWEET!! The cemetery fog was very erriiiieeee....

Dennis


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Nice pics...thanks for sharing. I like the way the cemetary looked in the fog. And your hearse is beautiful!


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

The hearse looks great! So did some of those shots of the fog in the cemetery.

I take it the wheels on the hearse are not structural/functional? It looks to me like you've built a box on a table. Great idea!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I like the creepy fog with the green glow. It makes my nipples stand out.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

*the hearse wheels*

Necrobones, 
the work table was used to keep the hearse up to the wheel level while we were putting it together...we forgot to reinforce where the wheels and the hearse itself joined and we didnt want the whole thing to fall onto a guest so we figured to just leave it on the work table. Since it was dark, no one would notice the table under the hearse.


----------

